
German man programs "Hello World" into wheat field - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/journals/thumbs.ars/2007/06/11/german-programmer-programs-hello-world-into-wheat-field
======
mdemare
Strange that he chose "hello world" - being German, you'd expect "99 bottles
of beer on the wall."

Also, it's one thing to have bugs in your program, quite another to have your
program devoured by them. Then again, he can use pesticides for debugging.

Ok, I'll just stop now.

------
iamwil
This would be much more interesting if we had a field reader--like a
satellite, but updated more often. It would then be a really low-bandwidth
channel to communicate via google earth. However, I'm not sure what you'd use
it for.

------
mdemare
Finally a programming medium ideally suited for Piet:
<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html>

